# Any suggestions for good audio workstation desks?



## motomotomoto (Oct 22, 2020)

My key considerations are large desk space, keyboard tray that can fit an 88 key keyboard, and platforms in the back for screen / monitors.

I have been looking at Output's desk which looks nice but doesn't fit my keyboard NI S88 MK2, and also at AZstudioWorkstations products which seem very nice but are made of particle board, which concerns me if I am spending 1k+ and want it to last a while. 

Are there any other solutions / suggestions that anyone has?


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 27, 2020)

Check this out: 






Nick Batzdorf built me a beautiful desk







vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2020)

Producer XL


Flagship studio workstation with 2x6U rack space, split-level desktop and 88-key keyboard tray




busoaudio.com


----------



## sinkd (Oct 27, 2020)

Roll your own: https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/epic_desk-jpeg.13709/


----------



## Dietz (Oct 27, 2020)

www.


motomotomoto said:


> My key considerations are large desk space, keyboard tray that can fit an 88 key keyboard, and platforms in the back for screen / monitors.
> 
> I have been looking at Output's desk which looks nice but doesn't fit my keyboard NI S88 MK2, and also at AZstudioWorkstations products which seem very nice but are made of particle board, which concerns me if I am spending 1k+ and want it to last a while.
> 
> Are there any other solutions / suggestions that anyone has?



You might look here: -> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/


----------



## rgames (Oct 27, 2020)

I just went through the same exercise - I've had one of those cheapo Guitar Center ones for more than 15 years (can't recall exactly). Yes, those Zaor and AZ Studios and other ones you find online are particle board and way overpriced for what you get. I strongly recommend hiring a custom furniture maker.

The key requirements for me were:

1. Main desk top surface at 30.25".

2. Standard 3U high x 19" wide rack space / speaker risers on left and right but not center - the center space is for the screen so that it's at the same level as mouse and QWERTY keyboard. I've tried using a screen on a raised platform and it makes my neck hurt. I suggest you try it out for a week or so before deciding to put your screen on a shelf/riser. I left 34" in the center for a widescreen monitor, that leaves an inch or so either side of the monitor. With the racks and room for the structure that puts the total desk width at 75".

3. MIDI keyboard drawer that slides WAAAAY back from the front and has a cutout where your knees go. That way it doen't hit your knees when you're not using it and the cutout gives you a bit of extra room when you do. All of the desks I've seen have the drawer flush with the front when pushed in so you either have it hitting your knees all the time or the main desk area is too high. The Output desk got it right with the knee cutout but their drawer closes flush with the front. Mine is set so the bottom of the drawer is a bit lower than ideal but MIDI keyboard height is good and it's a good compromise because I spend 85% of my time *not* using the MIDI keybaord. The main desk surface is at an ideal 30.25" - that's where I spend 85% of my time. 

4. Actual furniture grade fit and finish. Those ones you find online are crap for the price. The Output one is real wood, and that's nice, but it has no veneer, unfinished square corners and, worst of all, it has those screw heads blatantly starting at you on each side, endlessly screaming "cheap furniture". They're functional, yeah, but they're also ugly unless your style is "early post high school". I don't want to walk into my studio and wonder if I'm in a dorm room. The non-veneer, plywood surface is OK but I like the look of a tighter grain. And a true furniture-grade finish is much more comfortable to work on: the surface is nicer and the corners are rounded so you're not scraping/cutting your arms and legs.

I got two estimates: ~$1500 and ~$1700 with tax but without delivery. Delivery (local) was an extra $100 or so.

I think the Output desk is the only one that I'd consider if I weren't getting one custom made. Those Zaor and AZ Studios and similar ones, though, look like Ikea quality with Ethan Allen prices.

HTH,

rgames


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm thinking about this one,






Orbit Series - StudioDesk







www.studiodesk.net





mainly because it has motor to go up and down in order to switch back and forth between sitting and standing. Somewhat concerned about the knee clearance as rgames pointed out and I agree, I spend a lot more time using my QWERTY then using the midi controller there. 

I have something similar now, but was not designed for DAW use...motorized up and down though and I kind of make it work but it can't fit some of the better 88 key controllers.. Doesn't have backspaces (though I don't actually think i need that). Mainly I just want something that goes up and down and will handle pretty much any 88 key I throw at it, and room for my iPad's, fadermaster, etc.. In looking at these photos I'm also a little concerned that the QWERTY will be too high also for typical computer use.


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Oct 29, 2020)

Here's my plan for my next desk..


----------



## JonS (Oct 29, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> My key considerations are large desk space, keyboard tray that can fit an 88 key keyboard, and platforms in the back for screen / monitors.
> 
> I have been looking at Output's desk which looks nice but doesn't fit my keyboard NI S88 MK2, and also at AZstudioWorkstations products which seem very nice but are made of particle board, which concerns me if I am spending 1k+ and want it to last a while.
> 
> Are there any other solutions / suggestions that anyone has?


You don't need a workstation at all. Just get a normal large table, put your keyboard on a regular stand underneath this table and you will find that this all works just great. If you need rackspace get 2 four or six space desktop racks to put on either end of the table for speakers and you are good to go without spending so much money.


----------



## frost05 (Oct 30, 2020)

I have the AZ Studio Spike 88. It is made of very dense particle board with a black laminate, but it's very solid and well constructed. I's say it's far above Ikea quality and looks sleek and professional. The keyboard drawer height is adjustable, and the drawer action is smooth. The only drawback for me has been that the height of the monitor stands isn't adjustable. Purchased for about $1300 and would recommend.


----------



## husker (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a Zaor, and find that it is worth the price. Very well made.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 31, 2020)

rgames said:


> I just went through the same exercise - I've had one of those cheapo Guitar Center ones for more than 15 years (can't recall exactly). Yes, those Zaor and AZ Studios and other ones you find online are particle board and way overpriced for what you get. I strongly recommend hiring a custom furniture maker.
> 
> The key requirements for me were:
> 
> ...



Do you have a pic of your custom desk? I agree that most of the music desks have their main workspace set way too high for me.


----------



## rgames (Oct 31, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Do you have a pic of your custom desk? I agree that most of the music desks have their main workspace set way too high for me.


Only pencil sketches and dimensions right now. I'll post some pics when it's done. Closest is the Output desk but with the changes noted above. And the side supports are different - mine doesn't have the "X" look, it's more of a traditional desk look.

The problem with the height is because of the keyboard tray. As I'm sitting here at my desk, the distance from the top of my thigh to the top of the desk is 5". When I'm sitting at my piano, the distance from the top of my thigh to the top of the keys is 5". The comfortable height is the same for both because it's dictated by anatomy, and there's only 5" of clearance there. You can drop a MIDI keyboard a little lower but you only have 5" to work with to cover the thickness of the desk, the thickness of the MIDI keyboard and the thickness of the bottom of the sliding tray. You can't fit all of that in 5". It's more like 7" or larger.

That 7" height requirement means the keyboard tray is squashing your thighs because comfortable is 5" (for me, of course, but it turns out that's pretty standard for anyone other than Glenn Gould). You can drop your chair, but then the main desk area is too high. So for a given chair height, one surface is at a non-ideal height.

The second-best solution I came up with is to have the MIDI keyboard tray slide far enough back so that it's out of the way of your legs when it's stowed. Then you drop your chair a bit when you're using the MIDI keyboard but that's OK because it's then at a good height for the MIDI keyboard but the QWERTY keyboard and mouse are a couple inches too high. But you're not using QWERTY that much when using MIDI, and you're certainly not typing long posts like this one, so that's OK. You can stow the MIDI keyoard back into the rear depths of the desk and raise your chair when you go back to using QWERTY and it won't squash your thighs. All the desks I've seen have the tray flush with the front when stowed so you're forced to squash your thighs or have a main desk area that's at an uncomfrotable height.

The best solution is to get a keybed and build it into the desk with a retractable cover. You can buy the Deopfer keybeds for that purpose. Then you can fit it within that 5" allowance. Those desks exist but they're all custom and I worry about being able to find the exact same keybed if it dies. Plus I swap out my 61SL MkIII synth controller and StudioLogic weighted controller depending on what I'm doing. I allowed clearance for either of those. Obviously you can't do that if you build the keybed into the desk.

rgames


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 31, 2020)

Do you think there would be anything gained if you had all over the above you have configured PLUS the ability to raise the entire desk up and down with a motor? That way you could push the midi keyboard back for knee clearance and drop the desk down for non-midi work...or pull the midi keyboard board and raise the desk a bit. (rather then your chair). Another benefit is you could opt to work standing up at will...


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 31, 2020)

Dietz said:


> www.
> 
> 
> You might look here: -> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/



I love the look but why do they have to all be MDF!


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 31, 2020)

JonS said:


> You don't need a workstation at all. Just get a normal large table, put your keyboard on a regular stand underneath this table and you will find that this all works just great. If you need rackspace get 2 four or six space desktop racks to put on either end of the table for speakers and you are good to go without spending so much money.



I like this idea. Are there any keyboard stands that slide or roll? I feel like that would make a lot of difference.


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 31, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Do you think there would be anything gained if you had all over the above you have configured PLUS the ability to raise the entire desk up and down with a motor? That way you could push the midi keyboard back for knee clearance and drop the desk down for non-midi work...or pull the midi keyboard board and raise the desk a bit. (rather then your chair). Another benefit is you could opt to work standing up at will...



I worked at a sit stand desk for a while and honestly did not like it. I actually injured my leg working long periods while standing which I realize was unnecessary. At this point rather have a standard desk and get up every 30 min.


----------



## rgames (Oct 31, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Do you think there would be anything gained if you had all over the above you have configured PLUS the ability to raise the entire desk up and down with a motor? That way you could push the midi keyboard back for knee clearance and drop the desk down for non-midi work...or pull the midi keyboard board and raise the desk a bit. (rather then your chair). Another benefit is you could opt to work standing up at will...


Yeah absolutely. Raising/lowering the desk is a good option as long as you're ok with metal supports. The other problem I ran into with raising/lowering is that I needed extra clearance on the sides to allow for structure that would make it work and still allow the MIDI keyboard tray to slide all the way to the back. So my 75" desk was going to become an 80" desk or I'd have to limit myself to 61 keys. Plus I was worried about the longevity of the mechanism. It would have cost a lot more to come up with a design that would last for years. Probably better to just buy one of the commercially available desks and use that lower support structure.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Oct 31, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> I worked at a sit stand desk for a while and honestly did not like it. I actually injured my leg working long periods while standing which I realize was unnecessary. At this point rather have a standard desk and get up every 30 min.


Yeah that's my approach too. My brain needs a break every hour or so, so I don't sit for hours on end 

Plus I also stand whenever I'm on the phone. Not sure why. I've always done that, even before the "stand while working" phenomenon. But having a standing desk is a nice option.

rgames


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 1, 2020)

the idea behind a sit/stand desk is to avoid sitting or standing for hours on end.. Both are bad for different reasons. My current desk has an electric motor and moves up and down..I'm not using it for DAW use yet though and I want to get something new that can support a bigger 88 key.

I get back problems that last for days if I do long sessions all from a chair. I have certain muscles that become way too tight over hte years from working as a software developer for a couple decades...mainly from sitting at a desk for 12-15 hours a day. Certain muscles have shortened. When they say that sitting will kill you early..they mean it!

As stated, standing up all day will cause other stresses. For me it would be more sitting then standing, but I like being able to work standing up for a while, maybe half an hour of standing for every 90 minutes of sitting, something like that. 

Also certain tasks work actually a little better for me. I played live keyboards standing up for years and actually sometimes can perform better on my keyboard standing up then sitting down in certain tasks. if I am going to be moving around a lot for some work, reaching this way and that way to get to different controllers and pads and different things..its considerably easier if I'm standing up...becuase you can easily move around side to side, forward/back etc when you are on your feet...and actually that is when standing up is particularly less stressful, when you are actually moving around. If you are standing in one place without moving..that's when standing can stress more and its a good time to sit down for a while.

Also, if I am working with my DAW while recording guitar, I'd much rather be standing up 9 times out of 10...again..I'm moving around al little bit..even if its within a 3 foot circle....the key is to move around a little bit and not stand on your heels for a solid hour+.

The issue about the 5" clearance that Richard mentioned is definitely a problem though, especially if trying to use something like a Kawai weighted controller. Its probably doable but only with certain controllers and very very careful design by the desk manufacturer to keep things within that 5" window.

I also wonder if there is some solution perhaps where we can put the midi keyboard at its ideal playing height, hopefully with enough leg clearance...and the QWERTY keyboard on some extension or something that sits lower then rest of the desk height, so that if the rest of the desk is little too high...at least the QWERTY, mouse, trackpad, etc.. won't be. I haven't seen any design for that though, which actually makes sense.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 1, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> I love the look but why do they have to all be MDF!


Partly because of practical reasons (MDF is extremely easy to work with in the CNC cutter), partly because of acoustical considerations (I've been told that wood tends to resonate more than MDF). 

Apart from that, these desks are completely customisable, and as a matter of fact my own Unterlass desk has a very nice armrest made of solid chestnut wood.  The table's top surface is made of linoleum, which adds to the general warm, organic feel.


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 1, 2020)

I built my own custom table top with a sliding tray for my S88 and then mounted it on a sit-to-stand frame. Wasn't too complicated and I'm quite happy with the result.

(don't mind the missing side panels on each side of the keyboard, I will add them next week)


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 1, 2020)

Our own Nick Batzdorf builds beautiful custom wood desks at a reasonable price. I love mine.


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> I built my own custom table top with a sliding tray for my S88 and then mounted it on a sit-to-stand frame. Wasn't too complicated and I'm quite happy with the result.
> 
> (don't mind the missing side panels on each side of the keyboard, I will add them next week)



The sit stand desk I had once upon a time was quite wiggly. Is yours rock solid when playing parts?


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> I like this idea. Are there any keyboard stands that slide or roll? I feel like that would make a lot of difference.



Just to clarify, I know there are lots of rolling keyboard stands but I don't see any without the cross brace, which means when sitting my legs won't go under it. Without that type of design this method seems impractical.


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 1, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> The sit stand desk I had once upon a time was quite wiggly. Is yours rock solid when playing parts?



Yep, even fully extended it is rock solid. I made sure to get a sturdy frame with dual motors and capacity to lift 120 Kg.


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> Yep, even fully extended it is rock solid. I made sure to get a sturdy frame with dual motors and capacity to lift 120 Kg.



what brand if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 1, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> what brand if you don't mind me asking?



Not sure to be honest. I got it from this local company that buys office furniture in bulk from large companies (that have recently appointed a new HR director that has decided that the company needs to redecorate its offices ). They had hundreds of frames in stock (and probably 20-30 different models). I got to browse their warehouse and could cherry pick after my required specs. I'm fairly sure the brand is Swedish though (but not IKEA!).


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

Just came across this company which seems ideal, but I don't want to spend 5K









Monkwood SD88 Studio Desk for Audio / Video / Music / Film / Production


The SD88 is our full size studio desk model made to fit most 88 key workstations on the sturdy sliding shelf and up to 3 screens on the desktop shelf. All of our desks are designed with the professional in mind. Its built facilitate and inspire hours of daily use for years to come. Everything...



monkwoodstudio.com


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> Just came across this company which seems ideal, but I don't want to spend 5K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That design looks nice, though I prefer wood with a tighter grain. Plus that one would still squash my thighs when working at the QWERTY keyboard. The fact that none of these desks address that issue confirms my suspicion that I'm the only one who has that problem...

But yeah, $5k is crazy expensive. Take the pic to a local furniture maker and it'll be less than 1/3 of that cost.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

Dietz said:


> (I've been told that wood tends to resonate more than MDF).


Interesting - regardless of material, I would think that any desk is sufficiently stiff that it wouldn't resonate enough to cause any kind of acoustic effect.

Thin wood resonates (guitars, violins, etc). Thick wood is tough to make resonate unless you have a really flimsy desk or you're running your monitors at 250 dB.

I've been in studios where I can hear a rack full of guitars resonating (remember that when you spend $20k on acoustic treatment then stick a bunch of guitars on the wall). But I've never heard resonance coming from a desk. You can feel it at times but I've never had to take a desk out of a room where I'm doing a recording. Guitars, yes. Snare drums, yes. Pianos, yes. But not a desk.

So call me skeptical 

rgames


----------



## hessproject (Nov 1, 2020)

rgames said:


> I just went through the same exercise - I've had one of those cheapo Guitar Center ones for more than 15 years (can't recall exactly).



I'm actually really happy with my cheapo guitar center one, was $500, solid material (weighs close to 200lbs), has wheels so it's easy to move around, lots of rack space, it doesn't fit an 88 key on the pull out but it fits an 88 key on the base and has a pull out for keyboard/mouse.

I considered the Output one as well but they had a 13 week delivery timeframe at the time


----------



## Dietz (Nov 1, 2020)

rgames said:


> Pianos, yes. But not a desk.


Not much of a difference between the body of a concert grand and a wooden table, is it?  ... but anyway - I just quoted.


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Not much of a difference between the body of a concert grand and a wooden table, is it?  ... but anyway - I just quoted.


The body of the piano is not adding to the resonance. It's the soundboard and strings. If you build the surface of your desk like a piano soundboard it will be very difficult to work on and won't last very long!

A piano has flimsy parts that resonate by design. A desk doesn't. Go whack a piano and then a desk and listen to the difference.

Cheers,

rgames


----------



## rgames (Nov 1, 2020)

hessproject said:


> I'm actually really happy with my cheapo guitar center one, was $500, solid material (weighs close to 200lbs), has wheels so it's easy to move around, lots of rack space, it doesn't fit an 88 key on the pull out but it fits an 88 key on the base and has a pull out for keyboard/mouse.
> 
> I considered the Output one as well but they had a 13 week delivery timeframe at the time


Yeah that's the one I have except I have the lighter one and I don't use the upper section. As I said, it's still around after more than 15 years. It's still functional but it looks like crap. All that plastic edging fell off years ago, exposing the sharp corners where your arms rest while typing. I keep gluing it back on but the particle board at the edge is disintegrating, so there's nothing for it to stick to and it just kind of sags in places. And there's no way to refinish the surface because it's some kind of linoleum or something similar.

I've tried using the tray for QWERTY and putting the MIDI keyboard on top but that kills my wrists when I try to play for more than a few minutes. It's way too high for me. If I raise my chair up high enough to make it comfortable then the tray is squashing my thighs.

rgames


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 1, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf built me a beautiful desk







vi-control.net





A trained professional. Taught me how to use a Jigsaw.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 1, 2020)

rgames said:


> The body of the piano is not adding to the resonance.


Only if you say that a Boesendorfer isn't a piano. :-D ... You won't know the word because it's a German tech term, but it's what they call "Resonanzkastenprinzip". It separates the wheat from the chaff.

But anyway - back on topic.


----------



## sinkd (Aug 12, 2022)

motomotomoto said:


> My key considerations are large desk space, keyboard tray that can fit an 88 key keyboard, and platforms in the back for screen / monitors.
> 
> I have been looking at Output's desk which looks nice but doesn't fit my keyboard NI S88 MK2, and also at AZstudioWorkstations products which seem very nice but are made of particle board, which concerns me if I am spending 1k+ and want it to last a while.
> 
> Are there any other solutions / suggestions that anyone has?


I have posted this a couple of times before. Made it myself (with some help and the neighbor's table saw). The desk surface is a custom piece of glass that slides forward and back. 



https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/epic_desk-jpeg.13709/


----------



## hag01 (Aug 13, 2022)

I didn't found anything mass produced that fit exactly to my needs or even close.
Eventually I ordered custom desk from a carpentry shop. Easiest path.


----------

